

Which language will build the cylons - rubing

I am relatively new programmer and excited about the future of computing and computer science in general. I am now wondering what kind of language do you think future intelligent robots will be progammed in?
======
froo
HTML!

    
    
      <html>
      <head>
      <!-- will to kill all humans goes here -->
      </head>
      <body>
      <!-- insert weapon systems and super strength here -->
      </body>
      </html>

------
GeoJawDguJin
From watching Stargate you can clearly see that the Cylons are programmed in
Javascript.

~~~
gaius
The Terminator was programmed in 6502 assembly language.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Bender from Futurama has a 6502 chip ...

------
trapper
Build your first NN in whatever language you want. Prepare to be underwhelmed
:)

~~~
throw_away
you'll know you've picked the right language when robots from the future beat
down your door.

------
jcapote
Lisp, duh.

